# PCGH.de: Zum Wochenende: die Musikempfehlungen der PCGH-Redaktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Myrkvidr (8. November 2008)

Na, Elvis aus Dänemark gibt's aber auch schon länger.
Der Vol.Beat Sänger hat vorher bei Dominus (früher btw mal Death Metal) gesungen und auf dem überraschenderweise "Vol.Beat" betitelten Album von 1998 gab's schonmal sowas, bevor sie versucht haben, wie Metallica zu klingen und sich dann aufgelöst haben.
Die Dominus hat jetzt nicht die ultra fette Produktion (kannte damals ja auch niemand), ist aber total genial! <- Kleine Empfehlungsergänzung und für Vol.Beat Fans sowieso Pflicht

Ansonsten 100% signed - alles 3 Tips sind eigentlich Pflichtkäufe!


----------



## guna7 (8. November 2008)

Also mein Geschmack ist es nicht.


----------



## Masterwana (8. November 2008)

guna7 schrieb:


> Also mein Geschmack ist es nicht.


Dito


----------



## pinhead138 (8. November 2008)

Ihr habt doch alle nur keinen Musik Geschmack 
Glenn Danzig ist Gott und daran gibts nichts zu ändern 
Endlich mal 2 gute Musik Empfehlungen mit Danzig und Life Of Agony.
Bitte mehr davon


----------



## SteVe (8. November 2008)

Abgelehnt. Auf den Schreck muss ich mich erstmal mit - Straight out of line - von Godsmack erholen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2008)

yo Keith Caputo, der alte jodler aus Brooklyn


----------



## guna7 (8. November 2008)

pinhead138 schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle nur keinen Musik Geschmack
> Glenn Danzig ist Gott und daran gibts nichts zu ändern
> Endlich mal 2 gute Musik Empfehlungen mit Danzig und Life Of Agony.
> Bitte mehr davon


Tja, da kann mal sehen, wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind. 

Meine Katze frisst Mäuse, mir schmecken die nicht!


----------



## OSI_Lars (8. November 2008)

SteVe schrieb:


> Abgelehnt. Auf den Schreck muss ich mich erstmal mit - Straight out of line - von Godsmack erholen.


 
Wie konnte ich die nur vergessen? Und dahinter noch was von Danko Jones. 

Gibts eigentlich was aktuelles, dass so auf Prodigy, Chemical Brothers ... aufsetzt? In dieser Musikrichtung bin ich momentan etwas unbedarft und würde mir mal gerne was neues gutes anhören.


----------



## OSI_Lars (8. November 2008)

Myrkvidr schrieb:


> Na, Elvis aus Dänemark gibt's aber auch schon länger.
> Der Vol.Beat Sänger hat vorher bei Dominus (früher btw mal Death Metal) gesungen und auf dem überraschenderweise "Vol.Beat" betitelten Album von 1998 gab's schonmal sowas, bevor sie versucht haben, wie Metallica zu klingen und sich dann aufgelöst haben.
> Die Dominus hat jetzt nicht die ultra fette Produktion (kannte damals ja auch niemand), ist aber total genial! <- Kleine Empfehlungsergänzung und für Vol.Beat Fans sowieso Pflicht
> 
> Ansonsten 100% signed - alles 3 Tips sind eigentlich Pflichtkäufe!


 
Ich muss gestehen, dass Volbeat mir eigentlich von einem Sprechgesang-Kumpel (Hallo Obi!) angetragen wurde...hatte ich voll nicht auf dem Programm und auch erst auf dem diesjährigen Full Force so richtig realisiert. Die Zeit jenseits von Artikeln wird zusehens knapper.


----------



## dadomir (8. November 2008)

guna7 schrieb:


> Tja, da kann mal sehen, wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind.
> 
> Meine Katze frisst Mäuse, mir schmecken die nicht!



Geb ich dir vollkommen recht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sollte sich alles doch erst mal anhören
und dann entscheiden ob es für einen selber gut oder schlecht ist.

Ach ja, die Meerschweinchen meiner Kinder lieben Löwenzahn, vielleicht mach ich mir mal nen Salat. 

Gruß und gute Nacht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerZwerg (9. November 2008)

ich muss mich bei pcgh bedanken endlich gabs mal gute rock, metal empfehlungen und macht doch mal ne umfrage was die leute so hören(genre) auf pcgh.de wäre interressant zu wissen bzw. könntet ihr ja in eure musikempfehlungen mit einfließen lassen


----------



## RapToX (9. November 2008)

DerZwerg schrieb:


> bzw. könntet ihr ja in eure musikempfehlungen mit einfließen lassen


bei den empfehlungen handelt es sich doch um musik, die von den redakteuren gerne gehört wird. also warum sollten sie dann rücksicht auf die community nehmen? entweder man kann mit den empfehlungen was anfangen oder man lässt es ganz einfach bleiben...


----------



## guna7 (9. November 2008)

dadomir schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Meerschweinchen meiner Kinder lieben Löwenzahn, vielleicht mach ich mir mal nen Salat.


Meerschweinchen-Salat? Päh, wie geschmacklos. Und die armen Kinder! An die denkst du wohl überhaupt nicht?


----------

